# Change of personality after neuter?



## Ladyinblack (Jul 20, 2009)

I know some neuter their male dogs around 6 months so maybe you notice a difference. My boy Chance is going to be 1 year old in 3 weeks; wow... time goes by fast. When he was a puppy he was a hyper little puppy and it was a lot of work and now he is still hyper but very obedient which makes him a lot of fun... I don't want him to change my breeder contract states that I can neuter him between 13-18 months. I don't have any behavior issues with him so I don't mind waiting. 

I'm one of those paranoid mom's that i'm afraid to take him to dog parks and dog beaches due to aggression from other dogs because he is not fixed. For now sprinklers, pool, my other puppy and friendly dogs do. I want to fix him at 13 months so he can enjoy more but I don't want his personality to change... How much did your dog's personality change after they got neutered?


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I had Brooks neutered when he was about 20 months and there was no change in his personality at all. The only change was he stopped mounting the dogs at the place where I board him.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Rookie's personality didn't change at all. Rookie was able to go to doggy daycare, play at the dog park etc., before he was neutered. Occasionally another dog would take exception to him, but Rookie is a pretty submissive dog, so he'd back off immediately if another dog was being aggressive towards him.

The biggest change I noticed after Rookie was neutered was that he stopped trying to mark every 10 feet on a walk. I never allowed him to mark when we were walking, but he always wanted to try. After he was neutered, he doesn't seem to have that urge anymore.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Ranger was neutered two days before I adopted him, so I saw a gradual change as the testosterone left his body. The only change in him was he stopped trying to escape from the yard and roam around the neighbourhood. Also, males dogs seemed to get along with him better. The first 3 weeks I had him EVERY male dog he met would growl and snap at him. Eventually, that phased out more and more until now it rarely (if ever) occurs.

Those are the only two changes I can think of that relate to his neutering. Everything else I think happened because of him adapting to his new life with a new person, ie he became less aloof, less stubborn, more goofy...all that I think is more because he was feeling comfortable, not due to his neuter.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

I didn't notice a change in any of my dogs' personalities after they were neutered. They continue to be the big babies they were before.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Tucker is 22 months old and is still intact, but will be getting neutered very soon. I prefer waiting to neuter until between 18 and 24 months to ensure that the dog is fully physically mature. Honestly, we have never experienced any aggression from other male dogs with him being intact and he has been around lots of them. The only time I would expect there to be aggression is if there is an intact female around who is in heat. However, I would hope that any owner of an intact female would keep her away from a crowd of dogs while in season! I have had many male dogs while growing up whose personalities didn't change at all after being neutered.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Neither of my boys' personalities changed after neutering. They are both big, sweet boys.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

I didn't notice any real personality change. He did stop humping his bed and blankie immediately and he gained a fair amount of weight.

Chance looks a lot like my Griff to me.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I have never seen a dog change disposition after castration.

I have seen personality change for other reasons such as a thyroid problem.

You have nothing to worry about.


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Ladyinblack said:


> I know some neuter their male dogs around 6 months so maybe you notice a difference. My boy Chance is going to be 1 year old in 3 weeks; wow... time goes by fast. When he was a puppy he was a hyper little puppy and it was a lot of work and now he is still hyper but very obedient which makes him a lot of fun... I don't want him to change my breeder contract states that I can neuter him between 13-18 months. I don't have any behavior issues with him so I don't mind waiting.
> 
> So pleased that you had a breeder that knows whats best for her puppies. Reading these replies only goes to show we dont need to rush and get pups castrated before they develope and that it doesnt change their temperament.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I've never noticed a personality change. My ex-husband never even noticed when I neutered his hunting boys  Frequently, you will need to adjust their food, as muscle mass can change and many will need less food to maintain a healthy weight. Also, many, if not most, neutered dogs end up on thyroid medication eventually, but that's an easy fix.


----------

